# Speakers Interfering with LCD Monitor



## digilife (May 1, 2010)

I bought a new Samsung Syncmaster 2033, 20" flat panel two months ago. It was running just fine. Since last 2 weeks I'm facing a serious problem, my monitor starts flickering when I play music in high volume or watch movies ... they are like banded patterns scrolling up down with the rhythm of the music and they increase with high pitch sound or if I raise the volume but dissapear if I mute or power off the speakers. I have two small JBL stereo speakers without any subwoofer. I've tried a lot of thing like putting the VGA cable away from the speaker line and away from the power line but nothing solves the problem. Probably speakers are causing the problem... 

Anyone came accross this problem .... Please HELP !!!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Move the speakers further away from the monitor. They probably aren't electromagnetically shielded.


----------



## digilife (May 1, 2010)

koala said:


> Move the speakers further away from the monitor. They probably aren't electromagnetically shielded.


*Can a LCD Monitor susceptible to EMI from Speakers* ..!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically no. But if powering off or moving the speakers away from the monitor resolve the issue, then there is obviously some sort of interference taking place.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

digilife said:


> *Can a LCD Monitor susceptible to EMI from Speakers* ..!!!


Yes, if they're not shielded.


----------



## digilife (May 1, 2010)

Can there be any problem with the monitor ... maybe I describe the problem and call Samsung guys to have a check ... ???


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Doesn't appear to be a monitor problem as you already stated it works fine without the speakers on.

Move or get different speakers. PC speakers are typically shielded and won't cause this type of issue.


----------



## digilife (May 1, 2010)

Sorry for no replies ... I was out of town for some time .. 

Re. the monitor problem: The VGA cable Samsung provided me with the monitor looks very cheap and the ferrite core area on the both ends of the wire (which prevents interference) is very small. I think the problem is with the cable. 

Would buying a DVI cable solve the problem ???? As I've heard that digital signals have very minimal interference issues ....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only way to know for sure is to test it. In any case, as noted above, if having the speakers off solves the problem, it's NOT a monitor issue. Cables maybe. The real solution is moving the speakers, getting AV speakers, or getting computer speakers.


----------



## digilife (May 1, 2010)

Sorry for the delay but I found out the issue but not the cause. So explanation of this issue is what I require right now .... 

The problem as I mentioned above completely dissapears while putting the main power cable of the speaker adapter in the main power line without an Earth connector (Only live and neutral) and the constant hissing noise from the speakers at very high volume also dissapears by doing that.... 

Currently I'm keeping my speakers like that, is there any problem by doing that, do they need an earthing at all.... ????

Any suggestions why this is happening ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Improper grounding of the AC wiring. Everything will work without a ground plug. But, in case of a problem (ie: hardware failure, power surge, etc.), damage is more likely to occur as there is no ground.

Typically having all of the hardware attached to the same outlet, UPS, power strip will also resolve the issue.


----------

